# Club Nintendo to be discontinued



## shinkodachi (Jan 20, 2015)

Fresh off the press: http://www.nintendo.co.uk/News/2015...-discontinuation-of-Club-Nintendo-949921.html

New 3DS consoles can't even be registered. Set your countdowns until 30 September this year. 

P.S. The press release is for Club Nintendo in Europe. I don't know about the US or Japan.


----------



## TheHomesk1llet (Jan 20, 2015)

What? That's pretty lame...

How will I get free Mario-themed stuff?

...Oh wait, they're just replacing it. That's not too bad.


----------



## shinkodachi (Jan 20, 2015)

Club Nintendo in Europe will be replaced by a new loyalty programme, though it's unclear what it's about:


> We’re working hard to create a new programme, which we plan to launch later this year. And as a special offer, users who sign up to the new programme during the launch period will be able to download Flipnote Studio 3D to a Nintendo 3DS system for free. Please stay tuned to the Nintendo website for further details.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 20, 2015)

So just screwing ppl who point horde?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jan 20, 2015)

Ericthegreat said:


> So just screwing ppl who point horde?


 

Basically yes.


----------



## mrtofu (Jan 20, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Garro (Jan 20, 2015)

Same for US, they will give away Flipnote Studio to Club Nintendo members in February so that's neat.

http://club2.nintendo.com/program-notice/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2015)

it's useless anyway maybe if they offered better prizes instead of shitty pencil cases and playing cards it would have been more successful!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 20, 2015)

b-but mu fr3 virtul consul gaemz!!! 
I have +465 coins(I have surveys to do) and the only thing I can get are shitty games, I don't live in USA and they don't ship outside. hell, they don't even let you register if you are not from USA.

Well, now that I took a look they have Super Metroid for Wii U, I was waiting them to put it again, so I better grab it before is too late.

EDIT: oops... Super Metroid is the Wii version, not Wii U. HATE YOU FOREVER NIN10DOH


----------



## Harsky (Jan 20, 2015)

The only thing I'm annoyed about is the fact that I dec ided to NOT register a second hand 3DS's code last month along with Smash Bros 3DS to redeem a free 3DS game because I thought they were going to do another free game promotion again in the future. Either way, I have 5700 points saved up since I bought my 3DS and I hope they include some nice physical goods before it closes for good.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 20, 2015)

Points, coins, vague promise of future deals, reworking systems as people get used to them... Nintendo may not know online games, downloadable games/content or seemingly what made them successful originally but they do know their scams it seems.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Points, coins, vague promise of future deals, reworking systems *as people get used to them*... Nintendo may not know online games, downloadable games/content or seemingly what made them successful originally but they do know their scams it seems.


 
Club Nintendo has been around for yeeeeeears.  Long enough time to have gotten used to it.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 20, 2015)

GDI Nintendo seriously?!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 20, 2015)

I got 50 points ._.
I barely even register games on it lol.


----------



## cearp (Jan 20, 2015)

but flipnote studio 3d is free... (at least on the jp store)


----------



## console (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, I saw news about Club Nintendo to be discontinued when I log in my account at Club Nintendo.

Problems will affect Nintendo Wii and Nintendo DSi when you have Club Nintendo account would stop working after June 30, 2015. RIP Club Nintendo system on Nintendo Wii and DSi on year 2015.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

> In order to reach Elite Status, you must earn 300 Coins (for Gold Status) or 600 Coins (for Platinum Status) between July 1, 2014 and March 31, 2015. Members who reach Elite Status will be able to choose a downloadable game from a wide selection of Nintendo 3DS and Wii U titles. Your free Elite Status gift will be available between April 1 and April 30, 2015. A list of the Elite Status 2015 gifts will be posted here once announced.


Via Nintendo usa


It suck as I have a Premium account with 480 coins and a gold one with 10. Either way I hope the give use some good games and not just the same ones the have been giving out all year


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jan 20, 2015)

There better be some dayum good gifts. I have 2000 coins and I don't want games I already own.


----------



## Huntereb (Jan 20, 2015)

cearp said:


> but flipnote studio 3d is free... (at least on the jp store)


 

I'm just excited it's finally announced.


----------



## matpower (Jan 20, 2015)

If they replace it with a better service, it is not a big deal IMO, but everyone with a crapton of points will be screwed. 

It is a shame I never could use it because lack of official support here and lack of international shipping. :/


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Jan 20, 2015)

In that case for UK / Europe users, here's some codes I haven't sold used ....so you can top up your stars! =) 
- AUHWU5H3JU0MUDB0 - *Need for Speed Most Wanted U* (Wii U) ...I might have the 0's wrong?? if the code is incorrect, try them with O's
- N8GLNGCNPLKTTFAA - *Ninja Gaiden 3* (Wii U)

Also for...A *7 Days Free Trail of Wii U Karaoke*!! ....like anyone would want it???
- A03KGGFJ2HNTMLN5


And just to add ...but for US / Canada 3DS eShop users.

*Metroid II (VC Game)*
- A02X-XDHK-03YN-H223
- A02X-XDHN-11WC-0AD5

I posted the VC game codes on my FB page, but I don't have many friends =( ...so I'm not sure if the codes have been used??
Give them a try?? ...both codes are for Metroid II (VC 3DS eShop)


----------



## manlego (Jan 20, 2015)

iQue said:


> *Metroid II (VC Game)*


 
Thank you! I used the second one!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have more than 8k points and yet I've not found anything worth spending the points on, so I'm screwed if I end up not spending them.

I might have to go with that Game & Watch repro if nothing better shows up.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

manlego said:


> Thank you! I used the second one!


Darn it I tried it!
Anyway atleast you got the gift and I got stuff on there


----------



## chemistryfreak (Jan 20, 2015)

It is finally coming to an end...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2015)

more info

i doubt i'll be using my 6k stars on anything there's fuck all worth getting


----------



## jonthedit (Jan 20, 2015)

LOL! I only did the club thing for one year, Got two free electronic bags which actually are made of nice material!
Good to see its shutting down, now I do not have to worry about someone trying to take pictures of my console's serial :3


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 20, 2015)

I can't even login to my Club Nintendo (UK) as of now, anyone with the same issue?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I can't even login to my Club Nintendo (UK) as of now, anyone with the same issue?


was just about to post this. i logged in but soon as i enter stars catalogue it's logged out. i click the login button type shit in, click login it's like the button isn't even there. so looks like they stole both our stars already


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 20, 2015)

I've looked at the star catalogue exactly twice now: the first time was when I realised that I could actually get stuff if I did register games and do surveys and stuff. I noticed there was absolutely nothing I would ever want (would've been different if those eshop cards were the same for the 3DS/wiiu), so I never bothered.
Now I checked again, and noticed (probably the very same) fanboy junk still on display (not even amiibo's?). And going by how many stars some of you guys have, I guess the whole club nintendo thing was never that popular. So I understand them quitting it. But rebooting the thing directly afterward sounds like a dick move. It's almost forcing people to get stuff they otherwise wouldn't buy.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 20, 2015)

I hope it's just a problem with their servers because I've got too many damn points on the account to go to waste and besides, I have yet another Club Nintendo code to register.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 20, 2015)

The Club Nintendo website was slow and buggy anyways.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 20, 2015)

3,400, star points going to waste, there is nothing to buy on the stars catalogue for that much.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

I hope the new system gives good gifts and not the crap  club n gave use as you'd have to buy like two wiiu games and a 3ds just for a nes game


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

Also I can say I hope the end of year games or good or give use premium members credit


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 20, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Also I can say I hope the end of year games or good or give use premium members credit


 
They definitely have to because currently there really isn't anything good to spend them on.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 20, 2015)

I just hope they make a system similar but instead of crap prices they give nintendollars, say 500 coins = $5 eShop card.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> I just hope they make a system similar but instead of crap prices they give nintendollars, say 500 coins = $5 eShop card.


That is what they should do but they probably wouldn't


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Also I can say I hope the end of year games or good or give use premium members credit


you get to choose  a game


> Members who reach Elite Status will be able to choose a downloadable game from a wide selection of Nintendo 3DS and Wii U titles. Your free Elite Status gift will be available between April 1 and April 30, 2015. A list of the Elite Status 2015 gifts will be posted here once announced."


than


> The Club Nintendo program shuts down in North America on June 30 at 11:59 p.m. PT and all Coins will be deleted when Club Nintendo accounts are closed on July 1, 2015.


and as for us


> Users in these regions are encouraged to use the Stars in their accounts before the scheduled expiration on September 30, 2015


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 20, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> nope there isn't
> 
> 
> and as for us



Atleast those in eu club Nintendo get more time than us americans


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2015)

sorry i forgot to include extra info see previous page you get a free game. and what do we get? fuck all as usual!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 20, 2015)

Stuff from the Club Nintendo that could be worth ordering:

- Super Mario Galaxy Soundtrack (3850)
- Game & Watch Ball (7500)

The rest are like a bunch of stupid ass pins, golf balls, relaxation sets or overpriced wrapping paper (2000 coins?! fuck!).

Like what the hell am I supposed to do with the Mario Golf balls? Play with them?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Like what the hell am I supposed to do with the Mario Golf balls? Play with them?


yeah just don't hit them into a water level


----------



## Qtis (Jan 20, 2015)

Maybe NoE will finally make a program, which includes all of Europe (hint: The Nordics are still missing CN). Apart from that, I have felt that CN has been a hit or miss depending on where you lived. If you were in Japan, it was glorious. On the other hand, if you were in Finland, you got shafted in every single way.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 20, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Maybe NoE will finally make a program, which includes all of Europe (hint: The Nordics are still missing CN). Apart from that, I have felt that CN has been a hit or miss depending on where you lived. If you were in Japan, it was glorious. On the other hand, if you were in Finland, you got shafted in every single way.


 
The Japanese Club Nintendo users had it really nice with awesome deals like a GameCube CN-exclusive for only 300 points or so while in Europe it was 3000 points (some years ago).


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 20, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Stuff from the Club Nintendo that could be worth ordering:
> 
> - Super Mario Galaxy Soundtrack (3850)
> - Game & Watch Ball (7500)
> ...


 

the golf balls are stupid and pointless and the wrapping paper is dumb aswell, expensive at 2000 stars, hence my frustration i can't use my 3400 stars on anything  unless i can buy eshop codes or something?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 20, 2015)

Great. I have 9000+ points and some scratch cards left and there isn't a single nice thing in the catalogue at the moment. Welp, I'll have to claim random crap, I guess.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 20, 2015)

jalaneme said:


> the golf balls are stupid and pointless and the wrapping paper is dumb aswell, expensive at 2000 stars, hence my frustration i can't use my 3400 stars on anything  unless i can buy eshop codes or something?


 
Those Nintendo Digital Cards are for the Wii and not 3DS / Wii U so it's pointless to order it.

Please bring back Kirby's Triple Deluxe CD, Nintendo!


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 20, 2015)

I saw this morning about Nintendo US have shut down the club server...Until this morning however, I didn't even know this shitty service made it outside of Japan lol


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 20, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Those Nintendo Digital Cards are for the Wii and not 3DS / Wii U so it's pointless to order it.
> 
> Please bring back Kirby's Triple Deluxe CD, Nintendo!


 

yeah i know


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 20, 2015)

Rewards were shit. At least you'll get MewTwo DLC and the soundtrack.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> Rewards were shit. At least you'll get MewTwo DLC and the soundtrack.


 
Mario 3D World 2-CD Soundtrack was an awesome Club Nintendo exclusive.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 20, 2015)

NOOOOO!!!!!

But where will I get my Yoshi pattern digital wallpaper and my pikmin 3 ringtones now?

Good riddance to a service that was mostly trash, its like they went out of their way to add items that where lame as fuck and that nobody would want.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, I should go redeem all my rewards on Club Nintendo Japan.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hopefully they'll still send out the Smash soundtrack and Mewtwo DLC code as i did qualify for those.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 20, 2015)

emmanu888 said:


> Hopefully they'll still send out the Smash soundtrack and Mewtwo DLC code as i did qualify for those.


 
As long as you've confirmed your info and all you'll be getting it.

Before the tracklist was released I was really excited for the Smash CD but then I saw that it has rather a small amount of tracks and not even some of my favourites (no Brawl theme song? Or Duck Hunt Remix?), I'm just 'eh, okay'. I'm sure Nintendo could've made a 4-CD release for its European fans and the Americans would get the 2-CD version.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2015)

Containted nothing but trash you could find at a 99 cents store


----------



## Saturosias (Jan 20, 2015)

After getting pretty terrible Platinum rewards last season, I'm not really upset. Quality went to shit the year I decided to finally redeem my Club Nintendo codes saved up going back <7 years.


----------



## shinkodachi (Jan 20, 2015)

Saturosias said:


> After getting pretty terrible Platinum rewards last season, I'm not really upset. Quality went to shit the year I decided to finally redeem my Club Nintendo codes saved up going back <7 years.


 
I had my stars expired several times in the past years. So it was different for the US and you retained all the coins?

I've been in Club Nintendo ever since the VIP 24/7 programme from the GameCube days. (My stars history actually shows the GameCube still.) The only thing I've ever redeemed was the platinum Mario playing cards set. I was kind of stupid thinking laminated cards could still be played with, but it's a novelty item so I don't recommend them for actual play. I'm sitting on thousands of stars that I really have no use for.

Club Nintendo has never really been that good. It's been mostly useless crap and the stars couldn't be exchanged into anything useful. It remains to be seen what the new loyalty programme is going to be like. I'm fearing that since most content on Club Nintendo has lately been about digital rewards that we may just as well kiss goodbye to physical goods. I don't think Nintendo ever saw Club Nintendo as being a financially viable programme anyway, so it's been kind of useless since it was first outed.

I remember Nintendo making some pretty nifty goods available exclusively to Club Nintendo members throughout the years (and mostly in Japan):

1. Mario, Luigi, and Wario GameCube controllers
2. Wii Super NES Classic Controller
3. Golden Nunchuk (along with golden Wii Wheel)
4. Wii Remote Holder (very useful and should've been available at retail)
5. Very nice Mario and Luigi tote bags
...

The rest has been generally quite random ranging from OK to mediocre to "why is this an exclusive reward when it should be available at retail for real money".


----------



## Rioluwott (Jan 20, 2015)

I got 2 platinum accounts this year with some codes i got from mexico people that don´t use club nintendo
I want some good games for platinum users like i don´t know Pokemon ORAS,Mario Kart 7,Ultimate Nes Remix?


----------



## aofelix (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey, I have bought like 15 new Wii U games and a new Wii U console. what shall I do with these points? Can i quickly redeem them or what?


----------



## shinkodachi (Jan 20, 2015)

aofelix said:


> Hey, I have bought like 15 new Wii U games and a new Wii U console. what shall I do with these points? Can i quickly redeem them or what?


 
You can still redeem them, Club Nintendo will be around until September this year when it's officially going under. However, there's really nothing to get worked up about because the current rewards suck.


----------



## Buck_7 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow this is a surprise. I've never joined club nintendo so I think I'll join and get what little I can.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 20, 2015)

shinkodachi said:


> You can still redeem them, Club Nintendo will be around until September this year when it's officially going under. However, there's really nothing to get worked up about because the current rewards suck.


 
Yeah, there's still 8 months to go so until Sept 30 it's not worth worrying about it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 20, 2015)

damn.....to redeem any of my EShop shit I need to update my 3DS XL......I dont have a gateway yet but I dont want to update to anything higher than 9.2, which without a card is impossible


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2015)

Man the Japanese Club Nintendo game selection seriously sucks.


----------



## Issac (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a LOT of unused codes since I can't redeem anything as a Swede :/


----------



## loco365 (Jan 21, 2015)

I've gotten quite a few things from them, including the pin set a few years ago, two 18-game cases, the giant ? AR card, the playing cards, and a few more that I can't think of. I have roughly 300 coins, and I'm 190 away from Platinum, so here's hoping that I can make it. I'd like to make Platinum at least once more before it's gone, especially if there's a really good last Platinum gift.

Edit: Logged in and this happened:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 21, 2015)

welp my 3650 stars will be going to waste because there is absolutely fuck all worth spending them on in there...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 21, 2015)

As of now I've got about 8k-ish points but honestly doing the surveys are so tedious that I can't even be bothered to register the games below. 1000 points right here, but nothing to spend them on.






Funnily enough some of them say the expiry year is 2016.


----------



## Buck_7 (Jan 21, 2015)

club nintendo site: 





> Dozens of downloadable games and a limited quantity of exclusive reward items will be added to the rewards catalog in February


unfortunately I'll only have enough coins to get the cheap stuff


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 21, 2015)

sucks that this had happen.


----------



## _v3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Something just rang a little in my head, Mewtwo DLC for smash bros was going to be distributed via Club Nintendo was it not??? What's gonna happen with Mewtwo DLC is it gonna become a paid only character.
On a side note we're seeing the first ever micro-transaction in a nintendo game (Pokemon Shuffle), I think Nintendo is slowly cracking and going it's to become like EA and Activision.


----------



## matpower (Jan 21, 2015)

_v3 said:


> Something just rang a little in my head, Mewtwo DLC for smash bros was going to be distributed via Club Nintendo was it not??? What's gonna happen with Mewtwo DLC is it gonna become a paid only character.
> On a side note we're seeing the first ever micro-transaction in a nintendo game (Pokemon Shuffle), I think Nintendo is slowly cracking and going it's to become like EA and Activision.


 
It was going to be distributed both by Club Nintendo and on eShop, some countries doesn't have Club Nintendo, ya' know.
In another hand, Pokémon Shuffle would work better in your mobile phone than in a dedicated gaming handheld, I don't think it will really work.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 21, 2015)

_v3 said:


> Something just rang a little in my head, Mewtwo DLC for smash bros was going to be distributed via Club Nintendo was it not??? What's gonna happen with Mewtwo DLC is it gonna become a paid only character.
> On a side note we're seeing the first ever micro-transaction in a nintendo game (Pokemon Shuffle), I think Nintendo is slowly cracking and going it's to become like EA and Activision.


It'll be sent through everyone's email who have made the claim, and for the CD to their home addresses.

Nintendo's not Activision/EA/Ubisoft-bad, but they are because starting with Mario Party 10 they'll be locking out content unless you own/purchase the specific Amiibos for the game boards.


----------



## _v3 (Jan 21, 2015)

matpower said:


> It was going to be distributed both by Club Nintendo and on eShop, some countries doesn't have Club Nintendo, ya' know.
> In another hand, Pokémon Shuffle would work better in your mobile phone than in a dedicated gaming handheld, I don't think it will really work.


 

Exactly my thought about shuffle being a great mobile game.
Club Nintendo isn't available here either but I made an account for the Italian club nintendo and I was able to redeem stuff just fine (I bought games with it, idk if they send physical prizes outside Italy tho)



WiiCube_2013 said:


> It'll be sent through everyone's email who have made the claim, and for the CD to their home addresses.
> 
> Nintendo's not Activision/EA/Ubisoft-bad, but they are because starting with Mario Party 10 they'll be locking out content unless you own/purchase the specific Amiibos for the game boards.


 
Give it some time, it's just a matter of time. Microsoft is currently leading with Sony little behind it, Nintendo ain't too far with this crap.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 22, 2015)

_v3 said:


> Exactly my thought about shuffle being a great mobile game.
> Club Nintendo isn't available here either but I made an account for the Italian club nintendo and I was able to redeem stuff just fine (I bought games with it, idk if they send physical prizes outside Italy tho)
> 
> 
> ...


Really sucks for so long Nintendo didn't do this pay for content crap.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 22, 2015)

_v3 said:


> Give it some time, it's just a matter of time. Microsoft is currently leading with Sony little behind it, Nintendo ain't too far with this crap.


 
Nintendo's the only one I still pre-order games from but if they keep on requiring 6x Amiibos for certain modes to be unlocked then I won't, although for one Amiibo? Okay.

Metroid = 1x Samus
Yoshi = 1x Yoshi
Zelda = 1x Link

It gives me a reason to actually own more Amiibos which I didn't really have before but I still wish Nintendo would release a new Link Amiibo figure, the current just doesn't look very good.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 24, 2015)

Call me stupid but I bought myself to Platinum status, it's the last one so I want to be a part of it. It could be a selection of great 3DS titles like NSMB 2 etc or just some crap ones. Let's see!


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mass Effect 3 Special Edition (Wii U) Club Nintendo UK/Europe Stars Code for anyone who has not yet redeemed it on their Club Nintendo account.

XHMTUZR8MBZPIQP9


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 28, 2015)

The UK Club Nintendo had Zelda's Link Between Worlds 2CD Soundtrack for 3000 Points two days ago and it's gone, I didn't even know until today and I'm left with 9500 points yet to be fucking used on god knows what.

I'm glad Nintendo's getting rid off this pile of shit and same goes for those stupid ass surveys. Hopefully they'll actually improve than make it more tedious.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The UK Club Nintendo had Zelda's Link Between Worlds 2CD Soundtrack for 3000 Points two days ago and it's gone, I didn't even know until today and I'm left with 9500 points yet to be fucking used on god knows what.
> 
> I'm glad Nintendo's getting rid off this pile of shit and same goes for those stupid ass surveys. Hopefully they'll actually improve than make it more tedious.


Honestly I always kinda liked the surveys because of the extra points. Although I hope the next version is a) universal (no region specific prizes), b)better prizes and c)less coins to get said rewards


----------



## shinkodachi (Jan 28, 2015)

You're weird if you like filling out surveys as daunting and boring as Club Nintendo's surveys just for the extra points.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2015)

shinkodachi said:


> You're weird if you like filling out surveys as daunting and boring as Club Nintendo's surveys just for the extra points.


No I don't like filling out surveys I like the extra coins they give you which can add up if you hoard games and then upload them.


----------



## shinkodachi (Jan 28, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> No I don't like filling out surveys I like the extra coins they give you which can add up if you hoard games and then upload them.


 
Ah, got that wrong somehow. I thought you liked the surveys. You actually like points. Yeah, who doesn't like points? +1 up to you.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 28, 2015)

shinkodachi said:


> Ah, got that wrong somehow. I thought you liked the surveys. You actually like points. Yeah, who doesn't like points? +1 up to you.


Yeah plus it takes a crap ton of points to get rewards. If I remember registering a wiiu has only enough points to get a new game


----------



## Satangel (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the free Nintendo glass, it's still in my cupboard, after 4 years. Still very happy with it, it even came right on my birthday, amazing.


----------

